# Access 2002: SetFocus - Cursor wird nie auf's richtige Feld gesetzt!



## Alexander Klein (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Ich verzweifle gerade.

Ich bastle in Access 2002 an einer Eingabemaske. Gibt man z.B. bei der Telefonnummer Buchstaben ein, so soll eine Meldung erscheinen und der Fokus auf dieses Feld gesetzt werden.

Nun, die Meldung wird schön ausgegeben, doch in keiner der Ereignisprozeduren (Change, AfterUpdate, LostFocus oder Exit - ich habe wirklich so jede Ereignisprozedur die irgendwas mit Feld verlassen zu tun hat ausprobiert) wird der Fokus auf das Feld mit der fehlerhaften Eingabe gesetzt.

Ein Hinweis noch: Ich arbeite mit DAO. 

Mein bisheriger Code:


```
Private Sub Txt_Telefon_LostFocus()
  If Not IsNumeric(Txt_Telefon) Then
   MsgBox "Telefonnr. darf keine Buchstaben enthalten!"
   Txt_Telefon.SetFocus
  End If
End Sub
```

Nun, egal ob man die Tabulatortaste, die Return-Taste, eine der Pfeiltasten drückt oder per Maus das nächste Textfeld ansteuert - die Fehlermeldung erscheint, doch der Fokus wird nicht auf das fehlerhafte Feld gesetzt...

Für Lösungsansätze bin ich sehr, sehr dankbar!

Alexander


----------



## wincnc (18. Oktober 2004)

Versuch´s mal so:

```
Private Sub Txt_Telefon_Exit(Cancel As Integer)
If Not IsNumeric(Txt_Telefon) Then
MsgBox "Telefonnr. darf keine Buchstaben enthalten!"
Cancel = 1
End If
End Sub
```
Bei mir funktioniert´s


----------



## Alexander Klein (19. Oktober 2004)

wincnc, bei mir funktioniert's jetzt auch. Danke für deine Hilfe!

Alexander


----------

